# good non-nocturnal animal ?



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

does anyone know of any easy reptiles to keep that are not nocturnal ? 

thanks


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

i think beardies are diurnal 
but im not a lizard person: victory:


----------



## Maj0rsnatch (Jul 16, 2010)

bearded dragons or water dragon


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

^this^


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

bearded dragon 
desert iguana 
day gecko's
there are more but these are great begginer pets!!!


----------



## Egzber (Jul 12, 2010)

Bearded Dragons are basically teh best and are diurnal

Long Tailed Lizards, Brown Anoles, and Green Anoles are all diurnal. However I don't know how well they do as beginner herps cause of their UV needs, along with them not being as handleable other lizards.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Beardies,leos, Chameleons my corns are out a lot in day too.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

he is in fact a day walker. so you have the best of both


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

mahender said:


> image
> 
> he is in fact a day walker. so you have the best of both


I will have one of those please :mf_dribble:


----------

